# Adoptable Vs at New Hope Vizsla Rescue



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi folks,

Came across this link on the 'Fans of Vizsla Club of Central New England' group on Facebook. Apparently 'New Hope Vizsla Rescue' has a few adoptable Vs. Here's the link to their FB page - 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/New-Hope-Vizsla-Rescue/114203798645032?sk=photos_albums

Hope these guys find their forever homes soon!


----------

